# Propaganda Bill In Congress Could Give America Its Very Own Ministry Of "Truth"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*Propaganda Bill In Congress Could Give America Its Very Own Ministry Of "Truth"*

Limiting our freedoms for our own good I am sure.



> In the true Orwellian fashion now typifying 2016, a bill to implement the U.S.' very own de facto Ministry of Truth has been quietly introduced in Congress - its lack of fanfare appropriate given the bill's equally subtle language. As with any legislation attempting to dodge the public spotlight, however, the Countering Foreign Propaganda and Disinformation Act of 2016 marks a further curtailment of press freedom and another avenue to stultify avenues of accurate information.
> 
> Introduced by Congressmen Adam Kinzinger and Ted Lieu, H.R. 5181 seeks a "whole-government approach without the bureaucratic restrictions" to counter "foreign disinformation and manipulation," which they believe threaten the world's "security and stability."
> 
> ...


Propaganda Bill In Congress Could Give America Its Very Own Ministry Of "Truth" | Zero Hedge


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The only defense our government needs against foreign propaganda is truth. Tell us the truth, be really transparent, and the lies of others will discredit them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If this even makes it out of committee, then it just may be time for open rebellion.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/5181/text

Seriously? Have you read the text of the bill? The DOD has already been doing this for YEARS as a part of warfare and intelligence gathering. There is nothing here about domestic activities, and besides they have already done that domestically as was proven by Snowden and the giant data hub they built in Nevada.

So if this pisses you off then:
1. You are five years too late to the party
or
2. You haven't read the bill and are just glomming on to the anti government sentiment.

Personally I don't see where this bill gives them anything they don't already have / do unless they want to start declaring war because Putin called us a Poopy-Head.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

...and We The People put these dipshits in Congress year after year after year...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is great news! Under this law every Democrat/Liberal/Progressive will be arrested. Every time they open their mouth out comes disinformation, manipulation and mistruth. 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Orwellian?
My favorite George Orwell quote, In times of universal deceit telling the truth is a revolutionary act.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 17138
View attachment 17146

1984, it will come, even if it is a little late, and if they have to break a few eggs to get it done. Stalin broke a few and so did Mao.
We are the eggs, but so what, we are as nothing to them anyway. Pardon my cynicism, but I can see where things are headed in America.
Even if it starts out good, it will end up being bad, they will find a way to screw things up. And then they will have the temerity to blame the average man.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/5181/text
> 
> Seriously? Have you read the text of the bill? The DOD has already been doing this for YEARS as a part of warfare and intelligence gathering. There is nothing here about domestic activities, and besides they have already done that domestically as was proven by Snowden and the giant data hub they built in Nevada.
> 
> ...


Then why go through the effort to introduce a bill if the govt is already able to do so? Plenty of language in the bill allowing misuse. Even just the term "other sources" can be exploited and misused in collecting data or limiting information. Who decides what qualifies as "foreign?"


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://nsa.gov1.info/utah-data-center/

Actually the data center is in Utah; and its motto is right there on the foundation sign for all to read:

"if you have nothing to hide you have nothing to fear"

But what if I want too hide.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Information Operations....has several sub catagories, one of which is Psychological Operations, which includes deception and countering it. However it is a DOD operation and can only be implemented in theaters of operations...not globally in areas where DOD operations are not approved. I assume this is intended to fund radio/tv/printed messages in places where we are not approved for DOD operations.



Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Any time ANYONE, . . . ANYWHERE, . . . UNDER ANY GUISE, . . . makes "their" information, . . . their facts, . . . their "take on the events", . . . . the legal one, . . . and the only legal one....................

It's time to run.

It's time to hide.

It's time to reload and get ready, . . . eventually "their" truth will not be your truth, . . . you will be on the wrong side of the "law".

THAT is what this bill is all about. Kalifornistan is even right now working on implementing a law that will mandate criminal penalties for anyone who bad mouths the climate warming cadre.

Nahh, . . . they may have been doing this casually for decades, . . . when it becomes codified, . . . it becomes trouble.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Then why go through the effort to introduce a bill if the govt is already able to do so? Plenty of language in the bill allowing misuse. Even just the term "other sources" can be exploited and misused in collecting data or limiting information. Who decides what qualifies as "foreign?"


cause we are all poopy heads to them-(I actually just wanted to say poopy head).
because the way schizmit keeps rolling up hill with those in authority positions they need to cover their azz cause their head isn't the only place poopy rolls out of.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

More government control over information. Yea.....good idea.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

We can't get a straight answer from the government about anything! So who's watching the watchman?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So this Ministry of truth will tell us which propaganda is true and which propaganda is false. 
We have met the enemy and he is us-Pogo


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Judge Napolitano BEGS Americans to WAKE UP over new law Congress is considering


Judge Napolitano BEGS Americans to WAKE UP over new law Congress is considering | BizPac Review


----------

